# Happy Thanksgiving



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

Here's wishing everyone a fruitful and productive holiday season, and a happy and healthy new year to come.

On an unrelated {but highly amusing} note, enjoy ...


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

So what are people cookin tonite ?

Tonite's fare:
* 13lb Turkey.
* 1/2pan stuffing (from scratch).
* Classic Southern-style Giblet gravy (with stock made from turkey necks, chicken hearts, chicken gizzards and chicken feet).
* Roasted Sugar Pumpkin.
* Sparkling Cava and Local Pear Cider

Since it's only my Wife and I tonite, we'll be making up care packages from the leftovers for some nearby friends and relatives.

Edit: Gaaa ... forgot cranberries. Ah well, it's always something. I have a pomegranate, so I'll just sprinkle some of those on the plates.


----------



## Deimos (Dec 24, 2009)

I had bacon last night.
In europe, we don't celebrate thanksgiving, this used to confuse the heck out of me when I saw it on tv...
Why are they eating huge chickens and I've never heard of it? Yes, even turkey is rare here.

Hope you had a good celebration.
All the best,
Deimos


----------



## Brewman (Feb 1, 2010)

Darb said:


> Here's wishing everyone a fruitful and productive holiday season, and a happy and healthy new year to come.
> 
> On an unrelated {but highly amusing} note, enjoy ...


 You too. Sounds like you have a good meal there.


----------

